
Hacker News Simulator - orf
https://news.ycombniator.com/index.html?
======
pkaeding
What is the story here? Are the comments generated by some clever Markov chain
based on real HN comments? This looks like it might be an interesting weekend
project; tell me more?

~~~
orf
Hey! I made this a year ago and submitted it then[1], but I recently updated
the database and 'recreated' the site, and figured I would re-submit it.

It's a big markov chain built with all the HN submitted data that I made over
a weekend. I think some of the stories/comments are strangely pretty
realistic!

Edit: Maybe the title wasn't clear, I've re-submitted it with a changed title.

1\.
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10248773](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10248773)

